# särkkä



## Gavril

_Jos lähtee merelle riittävän pitkään, löytää suuren särkän, johon voi nousta veneestä ja kävellä.

Varo! Näissä vesissä on vaara ajautua särkkään.

Särkkä voi olla hiekkaa tai muuta ainetta.

Riutta on särkkä korallia._

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Jos lähtee merelle riittävän pitkään, löytää suuren särkän, johon voi nousta veneestä ja kävellä.
> 
> Varo! Näissä vesissä on vaara ajautua särkkään.
> 
> Särkkä voi olla hiekkaa tai muuta ainetta.
> 
> Riutta on särkkä korallia._


Särkkä on aina hiekkaa. Riutta voi olla hiekkaa, kalliota tai korallia.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Särkkä on aina hiekkaa. Riutta voi olla hiekkaa, kalliota tai korallia.



Olisiko siis tarkkaa sanoa, että sarkkä on riutta hiekkaa?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Olisiko siis tarkkaa oikein sanoa, että särkkä on riutta hiekkaa?


Mieluummin yhdyssanalla: Särkkä on hiekkariutta; tai hiekkariuttaa sanotaan särkäksi.


----------

